

Ask HN: Please review my project jobsPirate.com - combiclickwise

I wanted a quick way to compare jobs across different cities and even countries. It gives me perspective and opens up my options. What do you guys think?<p>http://www.jobspirate.com/beta?q=hacker is an example of hacker jobs across the US
======
syllogism
I just graduated from a PhD program in natural language processing. So I
search for "computational linguist", and click "Sydney", where I live.
Immediately this position comes up:
[http://www.iitjobs.com/candidates/ShowJobResults.aspx?jid=15...](http://www.iitjobs.com/candidates/ShowJobResults.aspx?jid=157569&type=search)
. This position would be an excellent fit for me, and even though I'm not
_really_ looking for an industry job, it's tempting to talk to them anyway!

So I consider this a bit remarkable. I have niche skills in a city without a
huge number of start ups, and the main job search sites turn up absolutely
nothing for me. This found me a position I'd be a strong candidate for
immediately!

~~~
combiclickwise
Your's is the perfect use case for the site. Pity you cannot take the job.
Thanks for commenting. It is very encouraging

------
wyclif
It would be nice if you would submit your project under either Ask HN or by
submitting the link to it, but NOT both. I don't think it should essentially
be submitted twice; it clutters up the New page.

~~~
combiclickwise
wyclif, You are right. (embarrassed about it)

